# Wedding Smoke



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 18, 2021)

Was asked to cook several months ago for a in-laws wedding and I of course accepted even though this was my first "catering" gig if you will. Cooked for several large parties before but never for 150 people at once.

Started out wit 70 pounds of raw pork shoulder. Seasoned up with 

 tx smoker
 pork rub altered with a little less salt.












Got those rolling with hickory smoke. Getting the fixin's ready for the baked beans. Onion, Jalapeno, and Bacon.






3 full size pans of beans after 5 hours of smoke.






Butts are finishing up.






Made two sauces. My spicy concoction and Jeff's sauce.






16 pounds of sausage getting some hickory.






Wife helped me pull all of the pork. Ended up with 4 full size pans.






My daughter by my side with the mac and cheese sauce. She likes to help out.






4 half pans of mac and cheese.






4 half pans of slaw.






Loaded up the back of the car plus some in the back seat.






The buffet. I didn't do the deviled eggs, the pan of green beans, or the kids food but everything else.






To go pans I packed up for family and neighbors.






Took me around 3 days to get everything done but everyone seemed to enjoy it. Heard several nice things from the guests. Hadn't posted in awhile so figured I would throw this one out there. Thanks for taking a look!

John


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 18, 2021)

Look great!

Fine job!

Scott


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 18, 2021)

John, that's a very fine job right there. I don't see anyway that it could've been any better...


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 18, 2021)

A lot of work but awesome! Kudos to you, sir!
How do i I order one of those to go pans......


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 18, 2021)

That's an awesome job with alot of awesome looking food! Way more than anything I would be comfortable doing! Glad it turned out so well and of course the help from wife and daughter! I kinda figured your daughter would be like dad and wear flip flops!   

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 18, 2021)

Nice work there bud . Not sure I'd be up for it these days . 
All the food looks fantastic .


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 18, 2021)

Holy smokes John...literally man. That was a monumental effort there buddy but well done. Great work...now grab a 12-pack, sit down, and relax a bit. You certainly earned it.

Robert


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 18, 2021)

Fantastic effort! Everything looks amazing!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 18, 2021)

Wow John that was a.lot of work but I'm sure it was appreciated and enjoyed by all  !
Great job young man and a big like !


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 18, 2021)

Im with 

 smokeymose
 ! I want a "to go" box. Good looking stuff,
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 18, 2021)

Heck yeah John nice work!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2021)

OMG, John!!
That's Fantastic!!
You did an Awesome Job!!
I'm proud of You!!
Like.
Now people will be beating down your door to get you to do their Shindigs!!!

Bear


----------



## Torch&Tone (Oct 18, 2021)

Top-notch, that. Looks like it threatened to steal the show!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 18, 2021)

Boy howdy John, you pulled off a ton of fine work right there, I sure it was greatly appreciated by all who got to attend. Big like amigo, great job! RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 18, 2021)

Looks like you pulled off a great meal , lots of work and great satasfaction.

Well done

David

PS: I could go for a to go tray also. lol


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 18, 2021)

Awesome work and a lot of it! Wow! It really paid off, that looks like a better spread than most weddings I’ve been too and I know it tasted better! Thank you for sharing and congrats on being a delicious and filling part of a great day for your fam!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 18, 2021)

Very nice work there!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 18, 2021)

Man John you nailed it like I knew you would. I’m sure the wedding party and guests were very satisfied!! Also love seeing your daughter cooking with you, good family bonding time.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 18, 2021)

Congratulations on a job well done. I would have panicked on the 4 pans of coleslaw !


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 19, 2021)

Looks like you and your family did a great job, looks fantastic!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Look great!
> 
> Fine job!
> 
> Scott



Thank you Scott!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> John, that's a very fine job right there. I don't see anyway that it could've been any better...



Thank you for the like and kind words!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> A lot of work but awesome! Kudos to you, sir!
> How do i I order one of those to go pans......



Thank you! Man I probably made 6 or 7 of those. Sent some to family and gave some to my neighbors who had to "endure" the smell coming from my backyard for 3 days. I kept getting texts asking what time dinner was.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's an awesome job with alot of awesome looking food! Way more than anything I would be comfortable doing! Glad it turned out so well and of course the help from wife and daughter! I kinda figured your daughter would be like dad and wear flip flops!
> 
> Ryan



Appreciate the kind words! Lol this is TN man, we all know kids don't wear shoes around here.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work there bud . Not sure I'd be up for it these days .
> All the food looks fantastic .



Thanks Rich. It was a lot of work for sure but worth it in the end!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Holy smokes John...literally man. That was a monumental effort there buddy but well done. Great work...now grab a 12-pack, sit down, and relax a bit. You certainly earned it.
> 
> Robert



Thank ya Robert. I had a few cold ones and watched the game last night. Still trying to get everything cleaned up!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Fantastic effort! Everything looks amazing!



Thank you Charlie!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Wow John that was a.lot of work but I'm sure it was appreciated and enjoyed by all  !
> Great job young man and a big like !



Everyone seemed to enjoy it so it was worth the time and effort. Thanks for the kind words and like!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Im with @smokeymose ! I want a "to go" box. Good looking stuff,
> Jim



Thanks Jim. Ill get one Fedex'd out to Memphis ASAP!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah John nice work!



Thanks Jake! They paid for the food and my beer. I was probably out another 75 worth of wood, propane, foil, foil pans, seasonings, rubs, etc...but worth it for family anyways.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG, John!!
> That's Fantastic!!
> You did an Awesome Job!!
> I'm proud of You!!
> ...



Thank you John I appreciate it man!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

Torch&Tone said:


> Top-notch, that. Looks like it threatened to steal the show!



Appreciate it man! I am just happy it turned out well!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy John, you pulled off a ton of fine work right there, I sure it was greatly appreciated by all who got to attend. Big like amigo, great job! RAY



Thanks Ray! Yeah man it was a ton of work but I had fun. Need a bigger smoker!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks like you pulled off a great meal , lots of work and great satasfaction.
> 
> Well done
> 
> ...



Lol thanks David I appreciate it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Awesome work and a lot of it! Wow! It really paid off, that looks like a better spread than most weddings I’ve been too and I know it tasted better! Thank you for sharing and congrats on being a delicious and filling part of a great day for your fam!



Thanks for the kind words my friend!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Very nice work there!



Thank you Civil!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man John you nailed it like I knew you would. I’m sure the wedding party and guests were very satisfied!! Also love seeing your daughter cooking with you, good family bonding time.



Thanks Jeff and appreciate all the tips beforehand as well!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Congratulations on a job well done. I would have panicked on the 4 pans of coleslaw !



Appreciate it! Lol yeah man it took some strategic planning on how to get everything done in certain time frames but it was fun for sure.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks like you and your family did a great job, looks fantastic!



Thanks Jim!


----------



## sandyut (Oct 20, 2021)

That all looks so good. Lotta hard work paid off!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 20, 2021)

sandyut said:


> That all looks so good. Lotta hard work paid off!



Thanks Dave I appreciate it man!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Oct 20, 2021)

Outstanding job John.!!!  Hats off to you and the family.  It's fun in the beginning, but losses its luster fast with all that prep work Ya'll did.  Next thing you know, you and the family will be renting a ghost kitchen and doing this as a side business.  
John


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Oct 20, 2021)

Great job on a giant task.  I'm sure everyone was happy.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 20, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Outstanding job John.!!!  Hats off to you and the family.  It's fun in the beginning, but losses its luster fast with all that prep work Ya'll did.  Next thing you know, you and the family will be renting a ghost kitchen and doing this as a side business.
> John



Appreciate it! The wife wants me to start doing it more but not quite setup for it yet. Told her I need a bigger smoker first!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 20, 2021)

Texas Cookin' said:


> Great job on a giant task.  I'm sure everyone was happy.



Thanks TC! Everyone seemed to enjoy it so I am happy!


----------

